# Looking for young male dumbo rats, OKC



## HelsBells (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking to adopt two young male dumbo rats in the Oklahoma City area. I have had "fancy" rats for the past seven years, but always females, so I am wanting a new experience! 

Thanks!


----------



## Deej (Mar 16, 2012)

If you're still looking for pet dumbo rats, look for a reputable breeder on sites like ratster.com and ratfanclub.org.


----------

